# HP Pavilion keyboard



## ktmlife (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a HP Pavilion zd7000 with windows xp and the keyboard is not working correctly and I have tried everything I know. When I press the 'w' key, 'qwer' appears, when I press the 's' key, the 'save as' windows pops up, and when I press the 'x' key, 'ZXCV' appears. If I pull up the on-screen keyboard or plug in an external keyboard, the keys all function properly.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Probably time for a new keyboard. This is a laptop, right?


----------



## CigDangle (Apr 19, 2008)

ktmlife said:


> I have a HP Pavilion zd7000 with windows xp and the keyboard is not working correctly and I have tried everything I know. When I press the 'w' key, 'qwer' appears, when I press the 's' key, the 'save as' windows pops up, and when I press the 'x' key, 'ZXCV' appears. If I pull up the on-screen keyboard or plug in an external keyboard, the keys all function properly.


A friend of mine has a nearly identical problem with his Pavilion laptop. It is a zd7020us (look at the barcode label on the back). If you draw a diagonal line through the 3, E, D, and C keys - you will find different problems with all of these. Pressing C exhibits the problem you have with the X (namely, ZXCV appears, in CAPS, and carriage return is sent), while pressing E will launch Explorer and the Run box (while in Windows). Pressing the D key acts as if CTRL+F is pressed. The problem happens after BIOS upgrades, downgrades, and operating system rebuilds; in Windows or DOS; and even after a keyboard replacement.

I am tempted to do a motherboard replacement, as I can't think of what else it could be at this point, but do not want to spend the money if anyone has found a solution to this problem. Searching the net, this is the ONLY post I have found even mentioning this problem.

Did you ever find a fix for your problem? My friend has resorted to carry an external keyboard with him. How sad.


----------



## Kazoku (Dec 8, 2007)

I like HP Keyboards, let's yah open the disk drive and it's thin and nice
That was one reason for me to buy an HP =/


----------

